# Could I be pregnant or is this a bladder infection?



## horselover4ev

Ok, Im really concerned about being pregnant. Ive never been pregnant before, mostly because I have a heart condition and was told I should not have a baby for my safety so my husband and I have been doing everything we can to prevent but you never know, things can always happen. I also have a bladder infection that is somewhat severe but not enough to become a kidney infection (as far as I know). I have not been on antibiotics yet because of my health insurance, I have not had any until about a week ago and was informed that I could not go to the doctor using my health insurance until 30 days after my insurance activation. So I do everything I can to "tame" the bladder infection, I drink tons of fluids daily and usually a glass of cranberry juice for breakfast, along with a slice of lemon (ew, I know) and also alot of fruits and veggies for my immune system and for some time I was doing this, but then in the end of February I started to notice that I was a tad bloated, and this is weird, ive always been so tiny but I did not suspect pregnancy, I suspected that my bladder infection was beginning to get worse mostly because I had previously had a normal period, one with cramping and was normal and lasted for about 5 days and I still used my normal dose of tampons/pads..everything was normal...then by the next 2 weeks I noticed the bloating getting worse, so bad that if I blew my tummy out, i actually looked pregnant, and this is when I started to get concerned....I told my hubby and he didnt think it was pregnancy because I had just had my period..then I told my mom (a mother of 5) and I told her all the symptoms and she said she doesnt think im pregnant but shes not 110% sure..then I had my period again and it was normal, with cramping and it lasted 5 days, however I do remember the last 2 days were lighter than normal..now about 2 weeks or so after my last period I am a tad more bloated than I was a week ago and I really look pregnant if I poke my tummy out, and if not, It still looks like im a little pregnant compared to how I used to look and if I suck in, it doesnt look like I sucked in, it just looks how I used to before all of this. I also feel real heavy in my abdomen. I have been told that you can still be pregnant while on your period, but it would be very light so I dont know.

I know this is bloat and not fat because its hard and not jiggly and I have never been "fat" in my life, never gained even a pound.

I know I have a bladder infection because it sometimes burns after I urinate, when I urinate it feels like I have to really bad but when I go its just a little and feels like I saidm burning and just plain awful and it drives me absolutely crazy, my urine is dark, cloudy and smells awful (maybe tmi but I need answers, and we are all adults here) and when I drink tons of fluids, everything seems to be less painful.

I know having sex with a bladder infection is bad and I know having sex while trying to somewhat prevent pregnancy is bad but, if you are married then you understand..things happen lol. so yes, I do still have sex BUT not as often and I try my best to use other things instead. 

I really need some answers of what this might be asap, and I need responsible, knowledgeable answers! I need to know fast because If im pregnant I will need to get some help, medical help. Im not supposed to get pregnant for medical reasons, but its not like it would kill me, but just make thing seriously complicated.

Im not on birth control or anything and I dnt just buy a test because id like not to spend $14 on a stick that I pee on...just cause money is really really tight...If I think im seriously pregnant then my mom can pay for a doctors checkup bill but I dont want to make her pay that when in a month I can go..in a month, for a bladder infection..its a decent wait that I can handle but for carrying a human baby..no, it cant wait..its to much of a risk! so id like to know for sure before I charge my mom.

Lately I have also been having sharp pains in my lower abdomen and by lately I mean the past 2 days. also, I have not had a "weird" period until my last one and even that one was somewhat normal and the "2 days lighter thing" may just be my hypochondriac kicking in but im not sure. 
:shrug: :shrug: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Quackquack99

I really don't know but I would definately go to the doctors to rule everything out. I'm sure you can get very cheap and effective pregnancy test. Maybe that could be an option. Everytime I've had a water infection I never got any bloating. X


----------



## MindUtopia

I agree with the above poster that it's hard to say exactly, but my initial assumption would be that it probably isn't pregnancy since 'bloating' itself isn't necessarily the most obvious sign of pregnancy (or at least not for the first few months). Some women do have sporadic bleeding and spotting during pregnancy, but it shouldn't be as regular and lasting as long as a normal period would be. The most obvious thing I would guess is that it probably does have something to do with your bladder infection and may be a sign its developing into something more serious. The bladder and kidneys are of course involved in filtering out impurities and then expelling fluid as a waste product. If you are bloating, you could be retaining fluid, probably because you aren't peeing out as much as you should be when you are drinking extra fluids. I know I used to get really bad bladder infections and I couldn't pee as easily as before. Also, if you've had the infection a while, it's possible it's causing some narrowing of your urethra (because it's swollen with inflammation or blocked by scar tissue). 

I know you said it's awhile until you'll be able to see a doctor, but given your symptoms, I'd recommend trying to get in to see one as soon as possible. I'm guessing you are in the U.S. because you are waiting on your health insurance. I had a long period when I used to live in the U.S. when I was uninsured and I once got a terrible bladder infection that I couldn't cope with, so I went to my local hospital ER and they saw me without charging me. I doubt all hospitals would take you, but if you look for one that is more community-based or public, they will often write off charges for uninsured patients if it's just a minor thing like that. I did speak to someone in the billing department before they discharged me and she took my details and said they 'might' send me a bill, but it never came. If that doesn't work, try an urgent care center or one of the small clinics in like a Walmart or similar store. They often have cheaper set fees (like $35 for any basic problem visit). I know it's still a lot, but it may be worth it for peace of mind and to help you feel better. But if you are still concerned about possibility being pregnant, you should be able to get a really cheap test at the drug store for a few dollars. That might just help put it out of your mind to know the result. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## goddess25

I agree with the others I am afraid, you really need to get checked out by a physician. I dont think your pregnant but bladder infections dont really cause bloating either (for me anyway) Dollar tree sell really cheap tests that I hear are ok you could try those to r/o pregnancy.


----------



## Pearls18

Only a test or a doctor can tell you sorry there is nothing we can say. I would never go on bloat because women naturally bloat and can look pregnant, if you're having periods I would be inclined to say no your're not. But there's not point not paying $14 for the sake of money because there is no other way of knowing if you're not trusting your periods.

If you really don't want to get pregnant to the point it is detrimental to your health you really need to get on birth control, end of. Good luck.


----------



## MindUtopia

Oh, and I forgot to add, if the ER or an urgent care center don't seem doable, try your local Planned Parenthood. If you are concerned about pregnancy, they can do a test for almost nothing and will treat your bladder infection too, plus they can get you affordable birth control until your insurance kicks in. Most people still have to pay something, but it's on a sliding scale so if your income is on the low side, they should be able to make it work for you. Hopefully soon, birth control will be free in the U.S. like it is here! :thumbup:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Like the other ladies have said, it doesn't really sound like you're pg but none of us can know for sure. Dollar Tree has $1 pg tests so if cost is a concern you could pick up some of those tests just to ease your mind. I'd also get to the doctor asap about your bladder infection/bloating.


----------



## BabyBean14

I agree with the other posters that you should see a doctor ASAP! I've never been pregnant, but I've had more than my fair share of bladder infections and while they are in and of themselves minor, you don't want to let it go untreated. I appreciate that you want to wait until your insurance kicks in, but IMHO it's not worth the risks (prolonged recovery time, scar tissue, post-infection pain, kidney infection among other things). I don't know anything about the US health care system, but the options the other posters have sound good to me. Take care! :flower:


----------



## horselover4ev

Thank you all so much! I appreciate all of the help!


----------

